# What are the best books on Charcuterie/Sausage making?



## DitmasPork (Nov 17, 2017)

Attention restaurant chefs and experienced charcuterie makers, and avid meat people:

I'm an home cook, and want to get into making sausages and charcuterie. Over the years I've bought the five books below on the subject. What are some of the other books out there that are essential for the craft, to do it safely at home? 

What's on my shelf so far:
Charcuterie: The Craft of Salting, Smoking, and Curing by Michael Ruhlman 
Charcuterie and French Pork Cookery by Jane Grigson
American Charcuterie by Victoria Wise
*Garde Manger: The Art and Craft of the Cold Kitchen by CIA
Sausage Making: The Definitive Guide with Recipes by Ryan Farr

[Note: the Garde Manger book is not entirely focused on charcuterie, but has a large section on the subject.]


----------



## dwalker (Nov 17, 2017)

Look for Rytek Kutas books. They are available on Amazon. Recipes are great and plentiful. The books are continually updated to ensure they comply with current food safety standards so look for the most current revision.


----------



## dwalker (Nov 17, 2017)

These are my 2 favorites.


----------



## tgfencer (Nov 17, 2017)

The butcher/chef at the organic meat farm I work at uses this book a lot- Charcuteria: The Soul of Spain. The guys who collaborate to produce it came and taught a charcuterie class at the farm not too long ago and were super knowledgeable. Everything they brought to try/make was really delicious, for whatever that is worth...


----------



## strumke (Nov 17, 2017)

deleted


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 17, 2017)

dwalker said:


> Look for Rytek Kutas books. They are available on Amazon. Recipes are great and plentiful. The books are continually updated to ensure they comply with current food safety standards so look for the most current revision.



Thank you! I've not heard of those. Food safety is a big concern of minedon't want to give my guests botulism. There was a YouTube video I was watching on making Thai Isaan style sausagesgot nervous about the part where after the seasoned meat and rice are stuffed into casings, they are left on the counter for 5 days to "sour."


----------



## DitmasPork (Nov 17, 2017)

tgfencer said:


> The butcher/chef at the organic meat farm I work at uses this book a lot- Charcuteria: The Soul of Spain. The guys who collaborate to produce it came and taught a charcuterie class at the farm not too long ago and were super knowledgeable. Everything they brought to try/make was really delicious, for whatever that is worth...



Cheers! Will take a look. My vegetarian wife will not be happy with my new passion.


----------



## daveb (Nov 17, 2017)

Start with this guy.


----------



## Interapid101 (Nov 21, 2017)

dwalker said:


> These are my 2 favorites.



The Marianski book has a ton of good into. Its also written pretty terribly. Still, its the best book on sausage making I know of.


----------



## AbsoluteCarbon (Nov 22, 2017)

I highly suggest geting the book listed below. I actually use it more then the charcuterie book by Ruhlman.

Salumi by Michael Ruhlman


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 22, 2017)

Whats said here about Marianski book, excellent. Unless you're very experienced, stay away from Ruhlman's book. There's not enough food science in it to learn much from. He's not a chef, he a marketer. Nice guy though.


----------

